# Albany Flint River Bowie and Dagger



## YellowKnife (Sep 28, 2012)

Lookie what came outa the river in Albany, course it looked a little different then.I love this rock,wish I had a truckload of it.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 28, 2012)

WOW! those are nice!


----------



## YellowKnife (Sep 29, 2012)

thank you sir. don't tell my momma i'm a flint knapper, she thinks i play a piano at a brothel in texas!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 29, 2012)

WOW!!!!Great work.


----------



## Redbow (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm looking, and what I see is beautiful ..Great work..Tell us something about the flint you used, hard to find, scarce or very rare...


----------



## YellowKnife (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks fish hawk.where did you find the point in your avitar.that is what got me in to knapping, finding them and wondering how the heck they made them.


----------



## YellowKnife (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Redbow. The chert I used in those two knives came out of the Flint river near Albany.It is some of the best quality that I have had in a while.This rock has been heat treated but you can work it raw and it will make a tough, deadly arrowhead right out of the river. In Ga. you can find some really good rock below the fall line that comes in alot of different colors and qualitys in most creeks and rivers. Its under the ground most everwhere as it was ocean floor at one time.If I am correct it is classified as coastal plains chert.


----------



## Redbow (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks YellowKnife yes coastal plains chert, I have never had any of that stuff to work..I don't knapp much anymore due to arthritis in my hands..Its tough trying to take off flakes now..But I do admit its a heck of a lotta fun...Good Knapping to ya !


----------



## Bone pile (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice knapping you sure did a great job on those knives.Ya if you get a pickup truck full of that rock I'll spilt it with ya
Bone pile


----------



## YellowKnife (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks BP.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 30, 2012)

YellowKnife said:


> Thanks fish hawk.where did you find the point in your avitar.



Southwest Georgia.My best find!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 1, 2012)

thems purty ......

I like the handle material on the dagger ...


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm blown away. Very impressive.

How long does it take you from start to finish?
Those are a couple of the coolest knives I've ever seen.


----------



## JWT (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice ! Wow howdy neighbor , I'm in campton & I got a pretty decent collection, we should go lookin one day?


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank You Sir,


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Brother, That be Rainforest Marble from India on the handle. Stop by an we'll "bust"you off a chunk


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Blue Marlin, it took about 24 hours to complete both knives.
The dagger is 11 inches total and the bowie 19 over all.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 1, 2012)

love those long flakes across the blades. You are a very skilled man !!!


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 1, 2012)

I love both of the knives, BUT I'm gona tell your MAMA you are a knappin fool if you do not give me that bowie for Christmas. Great job I hope to be able to make one one day but for now I am just making arrow bullets.


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks dpoole, ya'll got some real nice rock down there. All I got here is quartz and I ain't be able to do much with it.My hat is off to the early people who could. I made one point an it looked like a possum had gnawed on a lightard knot. By the way I believe we know some of the same folks, Dan and Molly Spier ring a bell.
Later,
Benjie Cronic


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks JWT, me know now me just need to know when. I done run outa places to look, me an a coulpe buds do like Easter eggs and hide the points I make and take turns huntin em!


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Bronco, wheres Sylsvester.. bet you got some good rock near by,come see me an beat an a rock. Gonna be doing a demo at Etowah this Saturday. Oh, you wouldn't want the bowie you probally want a big un. That one only 19 inches over all.


----------



## dalton257 (Oct 1, 2012)

I was in the Flint this weekend (diving) and seen a bunch a big boulders which I see all the time. One was busted on the end and kinda reminded me of that material. Not positive because I dont know much about good knapping rock because I have never attempted to knap. I cant remember exactly where I saw it but it had to be one of four places. How do you tell if one of these boulders has good material inside without having to crack em open. Im in the flint a lot if I knew what I was doing might pick you some up. I live 3 miles from Sylvester and its in SW Ga about 25 minutes from the Flint.


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 1, 2012)

PM on its way.


----------



## reiko1078 (Oct 4, 2012)

amazing! must be nice not to have to heat treat and sand a knife!


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks reiko, but honestly the stone was heat treated and the method of knapping used to make the blade is called FOG or flake over grind which is one of the oldest(5,000BC) styles of lithic reduction,Again thanks for looking!


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 5, 2012)

dalton257 said:


> I was in the Flint this weekend (diving) and seen a bunch a big boulders which I see all the time. One was busted on the end and kinda reminded me of that material. Not positive because I dont know much about good knapping rock because I have never attempted to knap. I cant remember exactly where I saw it but it had to be one of four places. How do you tell if one of these boulders has good material inside without having to crack em open. Im in the flint a lot if I knew what I was doing might pick you some up. I live 3 miles from Sylvester and its in SW Ga about 25 minutes from the Flint.



hey Dalton, you ever see my buddy/neighbor Rick on the river there? skinny fella, long greyish hair, he and I supply Claude Van Order with rock, Ricks pulls some fine tabs outa spot around there


----------



## dalton257 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey JCINPC Im sure I have seen him. His description matches a lot of people I see. Im under water most of the time whem Im out there but I should pay more attention while going up and down the river.  I also should know how to find rock as much as Ive been out there over the past 20 years. I just cruise on by big black boulders all the time.


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 6, 2012)

jcinpc said:


> hey Dalton, you ever see my buddy/neighbor Rick on the river there? skinny fella, long greyish hair, he and I supply Claude Van Order with rock, Ricks pulls some fine tabs outa spot around there


jcinpc, I always look forward to seeing Rick at the knap in in N.Ga. every April. All his rock is primo, he won't waste his time gathering trash. As matter of fact the dagger is one of the tabs that I got for him.


----------



## dalton257 (Oct 6, 2012)

Does Rick find it in deep water, on the bank.  Does he bust the ends on big boulders or smaller easier to handle rocks. I guess I would have to bust rocks that I could load in the boat. My main problem right now is they are lowering the lake and thats making vizibility in th river below the lake bad. I was hoping it would be clear by monday. If not the water is getting colder by the day and next season is aproaching fast.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Oct 7, 2012)

Anybody go to granite counter top warehouses to get broken chunks? They give them away free.

gt40


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 7, 2012)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Anybody go to granite counter top warehouses to get broken chunks? They give them away free.
> 
> gt40



You are right,they may give it to you and it makes great handles and bases. But unfortunatly granite and marble won't knapp.


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 7, 2012)

dalton257 said:


> Does Rick find it in deep water, on the bank.  Does he bust the ends on big boulders or smaller easier to handle rocks. I guess I would have to bust rocks that I could load in the boat. My main problem right now is they are lowering the lake and thats making vizibility in th river below the lake bad. I was hoping it would be clear by monday. If not the water is getting colder by the day and next season is aproaching fast.



I wont say publicly where it is found, that is what happened to the coochie and now everyone and their brother is on that river. Hate the internet sometimes


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Oct 8, 2012)

YellowKnife said:


> You are right,they may give it to you and it makes great handles and bases. But unfortunatly granite and marble won't knapp.



How about onyx?? I've seen some beautiful onyx. I wanted to have a coffee table made from a small piece of Afghanistan onyx which was pink in color and had a lot clear parts with pink golf ball looking growths in it. I wanted it to be 30" x 48" and just for the top would cost me $4,000.00. Needless to say I couldn't afford it.  

gt40

PS: If onyx would work you probably find it at the cutters some left over scraps after making counter tops.


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 8, 2012)

GT-40 GUY said:


> How about onyx?? I've seen some beautiful onyx. I wanted to have a coffee table made from a small piece of Afghanistan onyx which was pink in color and had a lot clear parts with pink golf ball looking growths in it. I wanted it to be 30" x 48" and just for the top would cost me $4,000.00. Needless to say I couldn't afford it.
> 
> gt40
> 
> PS: If onyx would work you probably find it at the cutters some left over scraps after making counter tops.


gt, unfortunatly onyx won't knapp either but it makes a beautiful handle. Believe me I've tried to knapp a lotta stuff. You can knapp toilets, tv and computer screens, beer and wine bottles and any non tempered glass. I have a friend who works opal.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 8, 2012)

Those knives are awesome........can tell they really come from a skilled hand....nice work


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 8, 2012)

F.A.R.R. said:


> Those knives are awesome........can tell they really come from a skilled hand....nice work



Thank you sir, not much skill, just a little patience.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 9, 2012)

YellowKnife said:


> Thank you sir, not much skill, just a little patience.



liar , liar pants on fire ...


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 9, 2012)

nice work


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 9, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> liar , liar pants on fire ...



I like that Andy...commin from somebody thats forgot more bout flintknappin than I will ever know!


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 9, 2012)

jbrooker said:


> nice work



Thank You Sir!


----------

